# Using a garden soil in my substrate



## SpyderSpy6 (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently added a soil to my substrate. This is the first time using it and the reason I did it was because I was told that it helps with carpeting plants. Basically what I have is 1 inch flourite, half inch soil, quarter inch sand, and then topped off with flourite. I am aware of the extra organics introduced to the tank, and also the potential of the substrate becoming anoxic as well as producing hydrogen sulfide. I used a purely organic and fert free soil too. I've been using prongs to dig into the substrate so that it will release the H2S and allow for fresh water to penetrate the gravel. My main questions are these...

1. With the H2S building up, how often do I need to release it in order to keep the substrate safe for my plants? 

2. Is breaking it up and releasing the H2S going to work, or is this something that I am thinking will help but is just a waste of time? 

3. How long will it take for the substrate to become anoxic? 

I travel for my job, and I am religious about working on my tank when I'm home but I wanted to know if what I'm doing is enough. I never go more than a week without changing the water and if I'm home it usually is done twice a week. So far my plants are doing really well and I haven't seen any visual problems. Every now and then i will notice a bubble or two release from the substrate which makes me wonder how quickly the H2S is building up and wether I am doing an efficient job releasing it. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

how old is the tank?


----------



## SpyderSpy6 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been keeping planted tanks for about 5 years now, but I recently moved and so I've had this one set up for about 2 months, and I just put plants in about 2 weeks ago or so. I've only got a couple otto's and 5 threadfin's in it right now because I didn't want to fully load it and have a massacre on my hands.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I did a NPT (Walstad style) using Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Soil. Testing doesn't bother me when I have the time and excel is used to track the results. Detailed in the build thread is whats and how much. 
Lighting, dirt, type of plants, water changes and tested parameters. The thread has all the tracking information through the point where everything stabilized to just adding water to make up for evaporation and trimming plants.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html

Hope it helps.


----------

